# pregnant or not



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

hello everybody,there is a female cat that is a barn cat,she is a bob tail,in the last month she has put on alot of weight,could she be pregnant there is alot of males running around too.i was thinking about taking her in and if she has kittens ,after that spaying her.she is friendly there is so many of them running around owner dosent want us feeding them he wants them to eat the mice,i think she is the only female that is there.what should i do.plus the land is for sale what is gonna happen to all the rest.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Try posting in the "Breeding" section of the forum.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Posted in Breeding Forum.


----------

